# fisher joystick for straight blade



## rlehr (Nov 25, 2013)

need help with power to joystick controller. Went to hook plow up yesterday and had no power at joystick. It is for a straight blade MM2. I am using a 4 port module. I hooked all the cables up and headlights and turn signals worked fine but no power at controller. I checked the 2 inline fuses and they were both good. I cannot figure it out. Never had a problem in the past with controllers only headlights and for once they worked great. Will the solenoid cause this. thanks for any help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Solenoid will not cause a no controller issue. Look at Fishers website under wiring diags and look for the controller pwr feed


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Should be a red wire that goes to your trucks fuse box from the control. Should have a fuse inline. You have to hold the power button for a second or two for it to come on.


----------



## rlehr (Nov 25, 2013)

kimber750;1669965 said:


> Should be a red wire that goes to your trucks fuse box from the control. Should have a fuse inline. You have to hold the power button for a second or two for it to come on.


I have to look for red wire coming off of controller It might just be a blown fuse in fuse panel. I will look for inline fuse as well. Also will call dealer tomorrow and see what fuse they tied into. Truck is a 2012 f350 diesel and packed tight so it's hard to follow wires


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

rlehr;1669972 said:


> I have to look for red wire coming off of controller It might just be a blown fuse in fuse panel. I will look for inline fuse as well. Also will call dealer tomorrow and see what fuse they tied into. Truck is a 2012 f350 diesel and packed tight so it's hard to follow wires


Should be able to find the wire by just popping fuse cover off.


----------



## rlehr (Nov 25, 2013)

i did not see any red wire in fuse panel. also looked in fuse box under hood and did not see anything. Will check again


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Follow the wires that come off the controller wiring. There should be a red wire that branches off the harness that's the pwr feed wire. That's the one that were talking about


----------



## rlehr (Nov 25, 2013)

does it branch off closer to controller side or modular side. I will be going out in a bit to look will keep you updated...thanks for the input


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's inside the cab


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

can you check your power supply to the controller with a meter or even a test light? If you don't have a meter, go get one, a cheap one will work fine. That'll give the ability to trace the wires and pinpoint problems. Not always easy, just take your time and think it through. If you already did all that, then maybe your controller is junk, bad connections at batteries, corrosion on the fuse holders? You can check all that stuff with a meter like I already said. If you got power TO the controller, and still doesn't work, I'd think you got a bad joystick. I don't know hwo the fishers work though, just the Meyers.


----------



## rlehr (Nov 25, 2013)

took truck to plow dealer and he found a corroded wire. got joystick to have power. got back home tonight and tried to hook plow up and just click from plow motor, no movement. all fuses are good and just here clicking at plow side and truck side. when we plugged it in it seems like the headlights were dimming as you hit the button. Now it does not even do that..just click
Hopefully we don't get snow tomorrow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well either your solenoid or plow motor is bad. Test light time


----------



## rlehr (Nov 25, 2013)

dieselss;1670338 said:


> Well either your solenoid or plow motor is bad. Test light time


When I put test light on truck/plow solenoid I get power at lead from battery and power on left small screw. Nothing on right side of solenoid I don't know how to test motor on plow but I get a faint click


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

whats clicking the motor or the solenoid ? 

Jump both large terminals on the solenoid and see if the motor kicks on.


----------



## rlehr (Nov 25, 2013)

The motor on the plow is clicking When I first hooked it up the headlights were dimming when I press the controller buttons and now they are normal even when I press buttons


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds like motor or bad connection. Have someone press up while you LIGHTLY tap the motor with hammer. STAY CLEAR OF PLOW. You can try using jumper cables to bypass the wiring if suspect a bad connection or solenoid. STAY CLEAR OF PLOW.


----------



## rlehr (Nov 25, 2013)

Ended up being a bad solenoid. I was then sold the incorrect solenoid and was make plow have continuous power. Make sure you take the old one in with you and get the correct one.


----------

